# problems with warped plywood at edge gap



## lmb (Aug 23, 2010)

There is a new fastener desgined to correct problems with warped plywood at the edge gap between trusses. Sometimes you'll find warped sections between sheets that are difficult to bring back flush. Maybe a plywood clip was not installed or not holding the sheets together tightly.
This new fastener can be installed quickly between the sheets and will pull the sheets together very tight and flush, making a better decking surface for shingle application. Check them out at www.plyclipfix.com


----------

